# Song Bird Music is closed?!?!



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

I was all excited the web site got updated last week after like what felt like months of nothing new on there. And then I came across this CL post today. What gives? I haven't driven down to Bank & Gladstone yet to check for myself. Anyone know if this is true? And to what extent it's true? The Song Bird site is still up and running and taking orders.

If you had anything on consignment there you'd better check in ASAP!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

From what I heard Toronto and Ottawa stores were split, and Ottawa will have a new name. Thats all I have heard thru the grapevine...................


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

**** that sucks. They've had the best deals on used gear from my experience... atleast for a local store. Them and Steve's are the only stores I find the hour and a half drive to be well worth it.

Down to 2 stores around me that I'll shop at... shit.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Time to drive by and check out what's going on. 

Violation, have you been to Retrotown? I've had some pretty good deals with them too.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I was all excited the web site got updated last week after like what felt like months of nothing new on there. And then I came across this CL post today. What gives? I haven't driven down to Bank & Gladstone yet to check for myself. Anyone know if this is true? And to what extent it's true? The Song Bird site is still up and running and taking orders.
> 
> If you had anything on consignment there you'd better check in ASAP!


The drum shop closed a few weeks ago (on the north side of the street), the guitar shopwas still up and running as of Thursday this past week (I was in). They had a huge assortment of old Traynors in the shop.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Chito said:


> Time to drive by and check out what's going on.
> 
> Violation, have you been to Retrotown? I've had some pretty good deals with them too.


I've known Andy for years, and I've sold a lot of amps and guitars through Retrotown, very honest guys.

They set the prices a bit high sometimes, but you can usually get a deal on trades or older items.

I love going to the store, they always have something very cool in stock, and they really let you play them. Last time I was there I played a 59 RI through a Matchless Avenger, loud enough really breathe. You can't do that at Steve's... The only shop in Ottawa that I enjoy as much is Lauzon's.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

I had heard the same rumour so I phoned last week, phone was answered as "Spaceman's" apparently changed the name, but still open


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I've known Andy for years, and I've sold a lot of amps and guitars through Retrotown, very honest guys.
> 
> They set the prices a bit high sometimes, but you can usually get a deal on trades or older items.
> 
> I love going to the store, they always have something very cool in stock, and they really let you play them. Last time I was there I played a 59 RI through a Matchless Avenger, loud enough really breathe. You can't do that at Steve's... The only shop in Ottawa that I enjoy as much is Lauzon's.


Actually, I have exactly the same experience as you with regards to service. Both Retrotown and Lauzon's are at the top of my list. One more store is Fleetsound in Bell's Corners. You don't hear much about them. They carry a few products altho the only guitar brand they have is Ibanez. Good service from those guys too.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

last time i went to songbird in toronto (and the first time in over a decade, been living out west), they wanted me to pay money on top of a les paul dc (the older one, fully bound neck, trap inlays, etc), vs a beat to rat s**t g&l they had $500 on and an even more beat up classic 50 combo they had $500 on. the g&l was a fair price at best, the classic 50 was quite overpriced (they resell at $400 in great shape), and the les paul had a resale value in the $1200 range. told em to stuff it. they used to have good deals in the 90's but i was less than impressed with what i saw there this year.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Chito said:


> Time to drive by and check out what's going on.
> 
> Violation, have you been to Retrotown? I've had some pretty good deals with them too.


Never been there... I'm sure my step dad has though. He's been playin' for a long ass time lol he said his best experiences have been with Steve's Music, Songbird and Class Axe (Kemptville) so I tend to stick with them and local ads for used stuff. 

I check around for prices and what not, but Steve's usually already has the best one or will match the best one. Dudes that work in there rock too. Class Axe is a lot closer (30 minutes away) so I stop in there for strings, picks, cables, etc. and usually check out their used gear... got a couple guitars and amps there in the last year. Very fair prices and the owner / employees are very cool. Sometimes I buy new stuff there too. 

But yeah, I don't shop too many others places for gear... maybe small stuff from LA Music online or eBay, that's about it.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

violation said:


> Steve's usually already has the best one or will match the best one. Dudes that work in there rock too.


I'm guessing that you are fairly young? The "dudes that work there in that rock" are the same ones that prevent me going there. "Dudes that work in there have gigantic egos" I would probably agree with. 
If you get a chance you should check out Lauzon Music. No egos and great gear. And they'll match prices of other stores.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I'm guessing that you are fairly young? The "dudes that work there in that rock" are the same ones that prevent me going there. "Dudes that work in there have gigantic egos" I would probably agree with.
> If you get a chance you should check out Lauzon Music. No egos and great gear. And they'll match prices of other stores.


Never noticed any ego problems lol. My step dad is friends with a few of them that work there, they've all been friendly and helpful to me. They're the only ones I've dealt with though so I can't speak about the rest. 

Lauzon Music... I think I went there like a year ago before we went to the Ex. They had like a basket of strings near the door I think lol. I tried out some Epiphones there... they were priced OK but they didn't have much selection from what I remember. 

Next time I go to Ottawa (aka next time I go to buy some gear lolol) I'll stop in and see if the place I'm thinking about is Lauzon.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

violation said:


> Never noticed any ego problems lol. My step dad is friends with a few of them that work there, they've all been friendly and helpful to me. They're the only ones I've dealt with though so I can't speak about the rest.
> 
> Lauzon Music... I think I went there like a year ago before we went to the Ex. They had like a basket of strings near the door I think lol. I tried out some Epiphones there... they were priced OK but they didn't have much selection from what I remember.
> 
> Next time I go to Ottawa (aka next time I go to buy some gear lolol) I'll stop in and see if the place I'm thinking about is Lauzon.


Lauzon's is pretty high end. Don't recall strings, but it has pianos in the front part. They carry G&L, Gibson, PRS, Martin. Carr and Dr.Z amps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I'm guessing that you are fairly young? The "dudes that work there in that rock" are the same ones that prevent me going there. "Dudes that work in there have gigantic egos" I would probably agree with.


I've never found the staff to be much of a problem at Steve's (at least not at the Toronto location, it's been 12 years since I've set foot in the Ottawa store). But the other shoppers can be rather annoying. If I can I'll drop by at 11:00 am when all the kids are in school. Makes for a much more pleasant shopping experience.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I've never found the staff to be much of a problem at Steve's (at least not at the Toronto location, it's been 12 years since I've set foot in the Ottawa store). But the other shoppers can be rather annoying. If I can I'll drop by at 11:00 am when all the kids are in school. Makes for a much more pleasant shopping experience.


I usually go Saturday like an hour before they close... usually only see like 15 people at the most lol. This way I don't have to listen to some 15 year old with the amp settings dimed playing basic AC/DC riffage over and over. 

There's only so much Back in Black and Thunderstruck I can take


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

zdogma said:


> The drum shop closed a few weeks ago (on the north side of the street)...


Dave Dudley (who managed SB's Drum Shop) is opening a new place and retaining tech Matt Ouimet... :smilie_flagge17:


----------

